# My own Piratecat Story Hour!!



## Number47 (May 7, 2003)

This was generated from the first page of Piratecat's Story Hour using a Markov-chain program. I left it completely unedited, so pick your way around the garbage text.

______________________



To EN World - Morrus' D&D/d20 News & Reviews Site : Powered by vBulletin
version 2.2.6 EN World Main Page <http://www.enworld.org> Click Here
to Email Piratecat <member.php?s=&action=mailform&userid=2> Visit
Piratecat's homepage! <http://www.> Find more posts by Piratecat
<search.php?s=&action=finduser&userid=2> Add Piratecat to your buddy list
<member2.php?s=&action=addlist&userlist=buddy&userid=2172> Edit/Delete
Message <editpost.php?s=&action=editpost&postid=35950> Reply w/Quote
<newreply.php?s=&action=newreply&postid=13036>

Piratecat
Administrator

Registered: Jan 2002
Location: Boston, MA
Posts: 438

Re: ... I don't trust babies

    quote:
    ------------------------------------------------------------------------
    Originally posted by Dawn
    If the Anti-magic shield is playing havoc with the
rest of the chaos she caused.

Big shark. Too bad Nolin doesn't really have the bass range to sing the
"Jaws" theme.

__________________
Ia! Ia! Cthulhu toboggan!

Report this post to a moderator <report.php?s=&postid=13099> | IP: Logged
<postings.php?s=&action=getip&postid=9801>

Old Post 01-26-2002 09:34 AM
Vurt is offline Click Here to See the Profile for Sito Rotavele
to your buddy list
<member2.php?s=&action=addlist&userlist=buddy&userid=26> Edit/Delete
Message <editpost.php?s=&action=editpost&postid=35421> Reply w/Quote
<newreply.php?s=&action=newreply&postid=11281>

Sagiro
Member

Registered: Jan 2002
Location: Boston, MA
Posts: 4867

The strange man looks around the room. ?You?re in some shack on the low-floating ship (?Did Mara spring any timbers? I think they're about to
leave Eversink?s harbor. Grinning with anticipated revenge, the group had
fought the day before. She finds him, gathered in a bottle is also highly magical, radiating primarily
alteration magic as well.

Shara then casts scry, looking for the summer. The sweating sailors and dock workers sing
strange, melodic songs as they unload trading vessels.

This is Eversink in high summer.

The Defenders explain what happened to them, and
asks the man erupts into a very competent fighting stance...

__________________
If you believe in telekinesis, raise my hand...

Report this post to a grinning sculpture on a charred table. Around him, the
crisp and blackened bodies of his side. He doesn?t
even seem to notice as he moves toward the window. The door smashes
open ~ and it?s Mara and Tao and the
      Greatsword +1 "Neckslitter" (effective against creatures with +5
      Damage Reduction.)

      Mara received a Quiver of Greater Magic Weapon usable once per day), and a small
room. The glass in the hold, Velendo shakes his head.

Up on deck, the man erupts into a
puddle of his head. He drops like a cleric or saint. She ignores the water there, perhaps meant as a trap is laid....

Report this post to a moderator <report.php?s=&postid=16552> | IP:
Logged <postings.php?s=&action=getip&postid=36030>

Old Post 01-26-2002 09:34 AM
Vurt is offline Click Here
to Email Piratecat <member.php?s=&action=mailform&userid=2> Visit
Piratecat's homepage! <http://www.> Find more posts by
Tremere <search.php?s=&action=finduser&userid=1859> Add Tremere to your buddy list
<member2.php?s=&action=addlist&userlist=buddy&userid=726> Edit/Delete
Message <editpost.php?s=&action=editpost&postid=35421> Reply w/Quote
<newreply.php?s=&action=newreply&postid=37527>

Piratecat
Administrator

Registered: Jan 2002
Location: Los Angeles, CA
Posts: 10

    quote:
    ------------------------------------------------------------------------
    Originally posted by Piratecat
<search.php?s=&action=finduser&userid=2> Add Piratecat to your buddy
list <member2.php?s=&action=addlist&userlist=buddy&userid=2> Edit/Delete
Message <editpost.php?s=&action=editpost&postid=35421> Reply w/Quote
<newreply.php?s=&action=newreply&postid=13234>

Piratecat
Administrator

Registered: Jan 2002
Location: Cambridge, MA, USA
Posts: 41

    quote:
    ------------------------------------------------------------------------
    Originally posted by Fade
    Couldn't Velendo cast Summoning spells to summon things that can
    fly, and participte in the
control of the dwarven psion that
Mara slew the previous day.

As the seagulls are radiating alteration
magic. The ship in a seeming random fashion, seldom optimized.
Agar (wizard): Velendo has wiped the sweat from his brow and Agar has his secrets,
but so far has proved to be blasted by
surprise lightning bolts arc through the mind link spell?
    ------------------------------------------------------------------------



Velendo was probably using hyperbole. Agar did die, after all.

When Raevynn had agreed to trade secret information on her through the blood-clouded water and invokes a prayer
to Galanna against abominations that Should Not Be. The creature quivers
and spasms, slain by the breeze and cascade across the rough
waves. Still, it isn?t hard for her bow.

      Agar received an almost-Used-Up Necklace of Water Breathing and the kobold in the world.

Next update: Agar bounces back! Lawyers earn fees! Divination spells get
abused! Babies get used in unique and innovative ways! And in the Cloudkill wasn't a Royal at all but a false door.

TomTom joins Tao and manifests clairtangency. He sees the minotaur went and likewise disappear,
taking the third baby with them. The sea elf and a shuddering roll of the Dead, and
Tao the Divine Will into words she can
fly herself. Not good. Using her last legs, and I?m
scared.? It turns out to slice at Mara.

Through the mindlink, Shara and Kiri's players were in danger,? she says in
her quiet voice. ?I can?t take
another lightning bolt!? says Agar, trying to draw them closer.

Whoops.

It swims madly for Nolin, claws snapping in anticipation. However, Mara
stops it cold, grappling it around the room, a pained expression on his face.
?What happened to them, the Defenders after first
instructing it to do exactly that. Maybe if he?s lucky,
this one will take him
four rounds before he ever moves a
step, the man looks around the room, a pained expression on his face.
?What happened to Raevynn? All this to be trapped underwater with no means of escape, so he
refuses to go through several iterations of bargaining as
he tries to come up with a tired voice. ?Agar is dead. Dead! Malachite is
unconscious, Mara is attacking the sea elf
isn?t looking especially good either, bleeding and smoking as he bends slightly, razor-sharp
edge chipping. Grinning a toothy grin, the lizardman then spins the
trident and buries it in place. As seaweed
bursts from the creature's orifices (thanks to the utmost to translate the Divine Will into words she can
comprehend, and it is almost a blessing as her exhausted form is drawn
backwards, away from her Goddess and into the Captain?s cabin. He carefully
concentrates and listens. And although the cabin door open and piles down the long, dark corridor, and
decides that she didn't want the
Defenders again. They would be getting weaker, too, losing life energy
as they travel the great circle. In the front line, the sword
Aleax singing a quiet hymn of triumph. Malachite swings the glowing
sword forward, and is rescuing the kobold. He screams, and spins to try to kidnap the good guys!

To be continued?.

Last edited by Piratecat on 08-05-2002 at 01:32 AM

Report this post to a moderator <report.php?s=&postid=15598> | IP:
Logged <postings.php?s=&action=getip&postid=15108>

Old Post 02-04-2002 04:35 PM
Piratecat is offline Click Here to See the Profile for KidCthulhu
<member.php?s=&action=getinfo&userid=26> Click here to Send Piratecat a
Private Message <private.php?s=&action=newmessage&userid=26> Find more posts
by Blackjack <search.php?s=&action=finduser&userid=1866> Add Blackjack
to your buddy list
<member2.php?s=&action=addlist&userlist=buddy&userid=26> Edit/Delete
Message <editpost.php?s=&action=editpost&postid=39771> Reply w/Quote
<newreply.php?s=&action=newreply&postid=8451>

Piratecat
Administrator

Registered: Jan 2002
Location: Boston, MA
Posts: 4867

Note: this just goes to show up. I
mean, those guys could take easily (as long as we didn't a) screw up
, or b) have really crappy die rolls, both of which were the
contributing factors to the other side of House
Roaringbrook, himself a druid of a large
puppy-sized rat under his right arm.

Before he can
sense their triumph from here. Those two damn paladins are worried and
look almost dead, and that blasted wizard can?t be too healthy. Ah, the
minotaur (*THUNK* ~ "I could do that all day," says Tao), in exchange
for the Defenders realize that the magical wind blow her out towards the non-baby-carrying thugs. It hits the
first one?.

And stops.

No *pop* of spell resistance, no arcing, nothing. The bolt just winks
out of the back. With a soft *POOF*, the creature that destroyed my former wielder. He
is strong. He can destroy.? It is two feet long, sprouting small
leaves, as if you want. And
since Velendo had true seeing cast, he would have seen any invisible
casters who were also there. And to counter the argument that the Defenders are requesting
assistance from the
living wood of the Defenders to their chests: small, pink wiggling armor,
and presumably a defense against area attack spells as Tao, Mara, and Malachite attack
with their swords, easily hitting their lightly-armored opponents. Three
lightning bolts shatter the air elemental, the older woman watches her companion cut
down, and she can't help but drop to her
knees in awe and piety.

"My daughter,", Tao hears as the Defenders need is a bullywug, a male half-orc is swimming towards Raevynn with powerful strokes, a
knife between his teeth.

A few seconds later, Raevynn closes in on the otherside of the two weapons strongly dislike one another.

Nolin and TomTom also examine an intelligent rock. ?Please help!? it
pleads. ?I think I?m dying! I don?t suppose anyone would like to
offer me a little warm, but balanced by a dank tunnel. Four
inches or so of water cover the floor, and the bent blade straightens. It?s clear
that the minotaur, the half-orc every name in the shack, and he got
    better. Unless Velendo's counting Raevynn in that...

    Speaking of which, how come the Defenders attack! The attackers defend! The attackers attack
back, the Defenders of
Daybreak shifts into gear. Half the group casts their preparatory spells and then summons a water elemental,
sending it through the mind link spell?
    ------------------------------------------------------------------------



Velendo was probably using hyperbole. Agar did die, after all.

When Raevynn had finally managed to shake the half-orc free from
her side. She is down to the ship. Tao is clambering up the ladder onto the deck of an Anchor.

      Malachite got a Power Stone of Control Sound, a Potion of Endurance.

      Raevynn received a Quiver of Greater Magic Weapon usable once per day), and a Greatsword +2

      Possibly Selling, Possibly Using To Arm Dwarves: Chainmail +2,
      Leather Armor +1, and a high-level adventuring type.

A groundskeeper approaches; he is carrying. Within seconds
she kills the elf and a Longsword +1

      Destroying: Ring of Urchins, Evil Trident Head.

Handing Over To The Authorities: +2 Short Sword of Disease.



The Ring of Dragonfire (manifests breath of the heavens, its muscles are the wisdom of life. Tao
is in Audience with her
protection from lightning spell up, is still feeling fine.

The dwarf looks up at Mara as she
whirls through a silvery void. She comes to
still leaning against the telekinetic force. Malachite and Mara
decides that discretion is the
correct point. She smashes through the mindlink
instead of with their back to life, we use divination spells, we file the
right paperwork, and then once again grapples it in place. As seaweed
bursts from the trees, leaving
only a single orange. Everyone but Tao is not with
them.

She is outside, leaning against the carved stone wall of the three babies, and the heavens move. Tao has on her elite
druidic organization ?The Oakenshield? to the ship. And Velendo stands in the knowledge that she?s served as
a distraction, Raevynn still needs to get a better
look. Now her gaze hovers over a mind link, Velendo
summoned Air Elementals. Unfortunately he hadn't memorized tongues, and
he doesn't speak air-elemental, meaning he couldn't instruct the
elementals to lift him out of his head. He drops like a juggernaut, badly frying both polymorphed rust
monsters and the
ship for Brindle?s life. The man seems to think that the only creatures
left alive are their allies. ?Where did they disappear to?? asks Malachite.

Shara thinks to the world if it isn't evil per se, what are they going to let go, though,
and even as Raevynn accelerates to full dire shark form gives them that opportunity. The sailors haul her up onto a nearby ship. Tao is not a
nice place.

__________________
Ia! Ia! Cthulhu toboggan!

Report this post to a moderator <report.php?s=&postid=37527> | IP:
Logged <postings.php?s=&action=getip&postid=15108>

Old Post 01-28-2002 03:54 PM
Piratecat is offline Click Here to See the Profile for KidCthulhu
<member.php?s=&action=getinfo&userid=26> Click here to Send Swack-Iron
a Private Message
<private.php?s=&action=newmessage&userid=2172> Find more posts by Piratecat on 02-06-2002 at 11:52 AM

Report this post to a moderator <report.php?s=&postid=13099> | IP:
Logged <postings.php?s=&action=getip&postid=35600>

Old Post 02-06-2002 12:32 PM
Piratecat is offline Click Here to See the Profile for Piratecat
<member.php?s=&action=getinfo&userid=2> Click here to Send Piratecat a
Private Message <private.php?s=&action=newmessage&userid=2> Click Here to See the Profile for Piratecat
<member.php?s=&action=getinfo&userid=2> Click here to Send KidCthulhu a
Private Message <private.php?s=&action=newmessage&userid=2> Click Here to See the Profile for Tremere
<member.php?s=&action=getinfo&userid=1859> Click here to Send KidCthulhu a
Private Message <private.php?s=&action=newmessage&userid=2> Click Here
to Email Piratecat <member.php?s=&action=mailform&userid=2> Visit
Piratecat's homepage! <http://www.> Find more posts
by Blackjack <search.php?s=&action=finduser&userid=1866> Add Blackjack
to your buddy list
<member2.php?s=&action=addlist&userlist=buddy&userid=377> Edit/Delete
Message <editpost.php?s=&action=editpost&postid=11281> Reply w/Quote
<newreply.php?s=&action=newreply&postid=35950>

Sito Rotavele
Member

Registered: Jan 2002
Location: Boston, MA
Posts: 4867

?Oh,? thinks Nolin, ?that hurt. My head hurts, my chest hurts, even my
eyes hurt. Where am I?? Still disoriented and woozy, he takes three steps ? and
vanishes completely. The Defenders are
effectively powerless. Tao dimension doors into the canals the next day identifying loot taken from
the bodies.

The rest of the phoenix. As he yanks his head morosely. ?Lady Tao, you should be filed for ?letting us kick these bastards? asses.?
Velendo is appalled by the
sea elf. ?Look at what you?ve done!? it hisses to the White Kingdom be damaging to the group hit pay-dirt.
Heading towards Tellingstone?s office once again, TomTom and Agar and
dimension doors up to positive numbers!), a Cape of the
people previously seen on deck can be seen no longer, probably because
they?ve gone below-decks. Now, all the Defenders are close behind, crowding the
entrance and trying to draw them closer.

Whoops.

It swims madly for Nolin, claws snapping in anticipation. However, Mara
stops it cold, grappling it around the room.

?Hi there!? he says. ?I understand that you can take
innocents hostage and get away!"

And as for the minotaur
and half-orc are loudly arguing while the Defenders need is a human male (the doppelganger), another
sea elf, and an older human woman. And in the shack, and he drops into the
Underdark without some serious re-consideration of tactics, group
strengths and weaknesses, etc., they'll last about 30 seconds before
something eats them. Hopefully the sequence of battles you're about to read will have taught the group desperately tries to overcome the pain
enough to concentrate and reemerge back on the end that trails golden sparkles when swung through
      the air. It casts charm person on a baby" strategy just occurred to me.
They run the docks. Without them things wouldn?t get accomplished. Of
course,? he sighs, ?I expect we?ll find that out. They were very
efficient; they kept people in front of
them have babies strapped to their
chest, I think they meant to
kidnap all of the two men with the trident, and the group desperately tries to play a dangerous game of hit-and-run,
as he tries to kill the invisible casters has the same people that you have something to deliver,
and I?m supposed to tell you where something is. Are you going to accuse it
of? It's an interesting dilemma, though.

Good questions!

Last edited by Piratecat
<search.php?s=&action=finduser&userid=2> Add Piratecat to your buddy list
<member2.php?s=&action=addlist&userlist=buddy&userid=726> Edit/Delete
Message <editpost.php?s=&action=editpost&postid=10423> Reply w/Quote
<newreply.php?s=&action=newreply&postid=18880>

Fajitas
Member

Registered: Jan 2002
Location: Boston, MA
Posts: 4867

Back from Texas! My work went really well, but Tao gets
six attacks with her weapons, and the
Dockside Royals are no stranger
    to death. He can hear
the lightning bolts, hear the combat? and he?s useless! From where he?s
standing, through the wooden planks of the Al'Quith. It is chained, and its chain doesn?t appear to
be long enough to reach the group. The Defenders had a
chance to spring their trap.

A very nervous trip home from Tellingstone?s office revealed no one, and
several trips through the mindlink
instead of with their ears. The doppelganger does hear him, though, and
targeting on his
stone shield, and shakes his head regretfully; if
I had just summoned as support for Tao can?t
reach the seagulls in it with a lightning bolt. ?Aieeeeee!? screams the rat, dropping
from his grip. ?Don?t hurt me! This isn?t my idea!? The
group exchanges looks; the rat?s voice is that Brindle is currently on a baby" strategy just occurred to me.
In addition to it being an express elevator to hell after you die,
wouldn't that screaming and you'll be begging for the bad guys.
We're not the easy mop up, satisfying ass-kicking payback
encounter we'd been expecting. He definitely kept us on our toes.

Though I would have liked the chance to cast at least have heard of it or
attack out of the Royals... the illusionary man very
much gave the impression that Eversink is not with
them.

She is outside, leaning against the carved stone wall of the Horn fall to disrepair if I should edit that into the gash he?s just
made, hanging on for dear life as Raevynn accelerates to full dire shark form gives them that opportunity. The sailors are
lining the rail, pointing at the wrong element, and made sure that all day," says Tao), in exchange
for the Defenders sit around and
plan. They heal, discuss what they did wrong, suggest what to do.

The half-orc flies into a grey ooze or some such spell on the behalf of the Tree. There are a mated pair of half-orcs (one knocked
into the air above the ship. Nolin whirled into the darkness behind
them, preparing herself to take the initiative. Sending a prying eye ahead, he sees
that the two
hulking forms draw their weapons become magical as they scry and looks for Brindle. She sees a likely
candidate, and activates the rod of the
cabin. His face reminds you of the chaos she caused.

Big shark. Too bad Nolin doesn't really have the bass range to sing the
"Jaws" theme.

__________________
Ia! Ia! Cthulhu toboggan!

Report this post to a moderator <report.php?s=&postid=9801> | IP:
Logged <postings.php?s=&action=getip&postid=13099>

Old Post 01-30-2002 12:01 PM
Tremere is offline Click Here to See the Profile for Piratecat
<member.php?s=&action=getinfo&userid=2> Click here to Send KidCthulhu a
Private Message <private.php?s=&action=newmessage&userid=2> Click Here
to Email Piratecat <member.php?s=&action=mailform&userid=2> Visit
Piratecat's homepage! <http://www.> Find more posts by Piratecat
<search.php?s=&action=finduser&userid=2> Add Piratecat to your buddy
list <member2.php?s=&action=addlist&userlist=buddy&userid=2> Edit/Delete
Message <editpost.php?s=&action=editpost&postid=18880> Reply w/Quote
<newreply.php?s=&action=newreply&postid=15598>

KidCthulhu
Member

Registered: Jan 2002
Location: Boston, MA
Posts: 4867

    quote:
    ------------------------------------------------------------------------
    Originally posted by Bronz Dragon
    What would the effect
and dives, stranding the kobold isn?t well armored. The
results is messy, and the lizardman, who continues to try and kill the invisible casters has the fluid
accent of a dire shark,
in the side of House
Roaringbrook, himself a druid of a sandy hole, and he?s pinching his nose in irritation as
he looks around the tail and squeezing. It fights
with her, freeing itself, only to abominations, in a way that makes you proud?" You please me,
Tao; celebrate your life, and honor me thereby.

With that, Galanna moves her head and summons an air
elemental, trying to find the ship. Nolin whirled into the ocean. Muscles aching, still bleeding, she
makes her way to get these bastards, then I'll Raise them
later. No way are we going to try and kill you. I
know better. You?re important people, valued guests, not the ones who brought them into this.

I was a little surprised to see its radiance snuffed out as soon as they leave the bodies (including the half-conscious minotaur - *THUNK*)
in a pile on the minotaur. He takes less
damage than he would have liked the chance to hang out with ?~D? of Talon Comics
<http://www.taloncomics.com> and buy out half his stock of gaming books.
Consider this my gratuitous plug for him; if you prefer to live.?

Huh.

So they work out a figure standing
on its bowdeck, staring out into an underwater corridor. Using a
clairvoyance, TomTom discovers that Brindle may still
be of some use to them, the Defenders
must have fought a group they wind walk active,
fly to the docks, responsible for making sure that things flowed smoothly.
Hmmm?. Are you waiting for you.?

Then the sound of a harm
spell ripping away her life force. Raevynn fights off most of the way; Mara?s fall brought
      him down to the surface a hundred yards away,
having finally lost his grip on Raevynn.

Tao, looking grim, says, ?They wanted our magic items? Well, we got
theirs!? She picks up the magical ship in a seeming random fashion, seldom optimized.
Agar (wizard): Velendo has no sense of the ship anchored nearby. Its
sails are lowered in the mean time!


-------------------------------------------------------------------


Merchants hurry along slippery stone paths, slapping mosquitos and
mopping the streaming sweat off of his tactical abilities yet.

And in the middle of the God of War, a lizardman
with a demonic scorpion. It is chained, and its chain doesn?t appear to
be long enough to have any
effect. Malachite wrenches the cabin door open and piles down the last fruit.

The world dissolves, and the group mentally, her first thought is, ?Glub..
auggh.. underwater! Can?t breath!?

To be continued?.

Last edited by Piratecat
<search.php?s=&action=finduser&userid=2> Add Piratecat to your buddy
list <member2.php?s=&action=addlist&userlist=buddy&userid=2> Edit/Delete
Message <editpost.php?s=&action=editpost&postid=21265> Reply w/Quote
<newreply.php?s=&action=newreply&postid=41486>

Fiery James has attached this image:

__________________
James Bell
Fiery Dragon Productions

IGNITE YOUR IMAGINATION
www.fierydragon.com

Report this post to a moderator <report.php?s=&postid=36030> | IP:
Logged <postings.php?s=&action=getip&postid=19053>

Old Post 02-06-2002 12:32 PM
Piratecat is offline Click Here
to Email Rel <member.php?s=&action=mailform&userid=99> Find more posts by Piratecat on 01-25-2002 at 02:53 PM

Report this post to a moderator <report.php?s=&postid=11281> | IP:
Logged <postings.php?s=&action=getip&postid=13099>

Old Post 01-22-2002 10:54 PM
Piratecat is offline Click Here to See the Profile for Sito Rotavele
to your buddy list
<member2.php?s=&action=addlist&userlist=buddy&userid=26> Edit/Delete
Message <editpost.php?s=&action=editpost&postid=44135> Reply w/Quote
<newreply.php?s=&action=newreply&postid=10973>

KidCthulhu
Member

Registered: Jan 2002
Location: Boston, MA
Posts: 4867

Raevynn the druid is wild shaped into the vaporous arms of Nolin's
air elemental. Tao has discovered two secret doors. She thought she had seen
some bubbles by one of
the field, right next to Tao and the Captain?s cabin, but feels hideous pain as he bends slightly, razor-sharp
edge chipping. Grinning a toothy grin, the lizardman with the dagger in the Astral ? and twists. Aleax screams as he bends slightly, razor-sharp
edge chipping. Grinning a toothy grin, the lizardman with the rest of the Defenders at their tactical best. I blame
our overly permissive society.

I think we were going against a group known as The Dockside Royals. They?re the most
powerful gang down on the deck. Then as a result.

Approaching the ship, the Captain to return to the stairs
into the water), a small
room. The glass in the hold, Velendo shakes his head away and shouts a warning, the
trapdoor over their magic items to decide what to do.

The half-orc flies into a huge dire shark form gives them that opportunity. The sailors haul her up onto a nearby ship. Tao is next up, and they file that
fact away for future exploration.

At the human captain?s command, the demi-human mercenaries leap into
action. The kobold whips a scroll out of your misery.

DISCLAMIER: I love my daughter very much. Especially when she falls
      60?? I?ll tell you how much: 16d6, that?s how much! That poor evil
      half-orc barbarian, already wounded, never had a hard spring and
summer, and for a cage with two seagulls in time, so Nolin reaches inside himself and then manages to barely stay
on her feet as another crossbow bolt hits her from somewhere within. For a few seconds, the
faint clinking of mugs and sounds of battle can be heard, before fading
on the wall between the hold fills with the dagger in the Astral
Plane. Raevynn the druid is getting more and more frustrated. He can always be raised later.

    Or maybe he wasn't a Royal at all but a false door.

TomTom joins Tao and the Grimrod, a
      rod of metamagic that allows him to maximize three spells per day,
      and quicken one spell per day.

      Tao got a Power Stone of Control Sound, a Potion of Water
      Breathing, and a male half-orc with a number of surprised Defenders and one very
horrified minotaur. ?That went well,? she says, dusting her hands off
with soft clanging noises, rain splashing down on Nolin?s
gondola and teleport him away. The gondolier lies unconscious in the window has half-melted, and nothing but a false door.

TomTom joins Tao and the minotaur that the Defenders of Daybreak, only Sir Malachite is
unconscious, Mara is staggered, but she still
manages to plant her holy mace Lightbinder right in the
last month <http://www.enworld.org/reviews/recent30.php>Resources - all
free to download
<http://www.enworld.org/modules.php?op=modload&name=Downloads&file=index>D&D/D20
links
<http://www.enworld.org/modules.php?op=modload&name=Web_Links&file=index>Chat
Room
<http://www.psionics.net/chat/java/dnd3e.html>EN World Online RPG Store
<http://enworld.rpgshop.com/>Registration is free!
<register.php?s=&action=signup>Here you can take them on is with missile weapons or direct combat, and we
still have to stand around with that special daze that you have the bass range to sing the
"Jaws" theme.

__________________
Ia! Ia! Cthulhu toboggan!

Report this post to a wall, near several dead and
floating corpses.

Still holding his breath, Nolin can't sing or play his instrument... but
he uses the time effectively by drumming on the low-floating ship (?Did Mara spring any timbers? I think purposefully killing babies as it
was of not letting their presence prevent us from stopping the bad guys.
We're not the easy mop up, satisfying ass-kicking payback
encounter we'd been expecting. He definitely kept us on our toes.

Though I would have on land, but he?s unable to attack her as it voids itself. Then Nolin finds out the the only person who is visible. They pepper him with the wands fire them
yet again, and Nolin drops unconscious.

Agar responds with chain lightning of his reach, right up on deck: a sea elf, and an older human woman
then tosses a small boat dock on the behalf of the Temple of Calphas. The paladins and Velendo were
horrified, and although Nolin and TomTom thought it was T'Cri who died?" The question is "Where the heck did they get those babies?!" I mean,
    someone would probably report it if their baby got swiped by a rag-tag bunch of cruel, ex-pirate
or ex-mercenary scum. You?re best off avoiding them, my friend. They
mean bad news.? Nolin confirms that the group agrees, back in the water elemental rushes down the street
started robbing strangers, only to abominations, in a small longboat to shore, the group mentally, her first thought is, ?Glub..
auggh.. underwater! Can?t breath!?

To be continued?.

Last edited by Piratecat on 02-06-2002 at 12:20 PM

Report this post to a moderator <report.php?s=&postid=13036> | IP:
Logged <postings.php?s=&action=getip&postid=18880>

Old Post 02-07-2002 03:04 PM
Piratecat is offline Click Here to See the Profile for Piratecat
<member.php?s=&action=getinfo&userid=2> Click here to Send Piratecat a
Private Message <private.php?s=&action=newmessage&userid=2> Click Here to See the Profile for Plane
Sailing <search.php?s=&action=finduser&userid=114> Add Plane Sailing to
your buddy list
<member2.php?s=&action=addlist&userlist=buddy&userid=26> Edit/Delete
Message <editpost.php?s=&action=editpost&postid=35566> Reply w/Quote
<newreply.php?s=&action=newreply&postid=8451>

Piratecat
Administrator

Registered: Jan 2002
Location: Boston, MA
Posts: 4867

Raevynn the druid is wild shaped into the tossing ocean, wet blond hair
whipping back in the
rigging. ?That?s it,? says Velendo. ?If we kill them, I?ll
raise them. We can?t let these people get away with the rest of the
Horn?" No.

2. "Is the new aerosol cheese
<http://www.folded.com/defenders/aerosol.wav>? Mmmmm... it's cheese-er-ific!

Report this post to a moderator <report.php?s=&postid=41486> | IP:
Logged <postings.php?s=&action=getip&postid=10973>

Old Post 01-24-2002 12:51 PM
Piratecat is offline Click Here to See the Profile for Plane
Sailing <member.php?s=&action=mailform&userid=114> Visit Plane Sailing's
homepage! <http://www.thewhitetower.co.uk> Find more posts by Piratecat
    9. "Are Knights of the attackers is investigated.

Questioning the groundskeeper and the matter of the hold; they simply attacked his nearest
opponent.

To address other points raised recently:

1. Velendo has wiped the sweat from his hands, the ozone smell overwhelming in the hold and the bullywug or not. They'd
probably be on shaky legal ground, and even their moral ground may not
be too sound; if it was T'Cri who died?" The question is
irrelevant.

15. "Is Raevynn in a flexible wall. ?How bad off are we?? he asks.

Nolin answers with a chain lightning of his fallen associates, including the
minotaur has cast water walk just before they teleported in,
so the Defenders front-line
fighters: Mara the paladin, Sir Malachite the Hunter of the Horn,
acceptable to you?" Yes; she
will soon be houseless and beset by enemies, and will need My aid.

3. "Does the rod of security. And in a narrow tunnel with no room to dodge or hide.

12th level opponents or not, I think
we?re taking on water, and that blasted wizard can?t be too healthy. Ah, the
minotaur has cast water walk just before they teleported in,
so the Defenders don't do together.

Course that's the beauty of Nolin - what others deploy fiendishly, he
uses for slapstick.

__________________
I've learned two important things in my time. First, never tell them she was questioned for
hours in a bottle
sits on a
ship. The cabin is empty except for a better
look. Now her gaze hovers over a large gem. ?Can?t have that!? decides Agar?.

?.and without any backup, he teleports into the cabin.

To be continued?.

Who?s this? What does he know? Does he have any good treasure? And what
the heck happened to them, and
asks the man are swept through, along
with a number of surprised Defenders and one very
horrified minotaur. ?That went well,? she says, and takes a step forward? and disappears.
Still linked to the stairs
into the minotaur. He takes six points of subdual damage in the wind to reveal storm-colored eyes: Shara. Quickly,
the group wind walks over to the sky.
Its antlers are as the Defenders are only leaving ripples in the
rigging. ?That?s it,? says Velendo. ?We?re retreating.?

Nolin descends and TomTom thought it was kind of animal you?d see poking their
snout out of it or
attack out of it
    by that time? There aren't many places you can hide with a tired voice. ?Agar is dead. Dead! Malachite is
unconscious, Mara is attacking the bullywug, her holy mace Lightbinder right in the rough
seas towards the non-baby-carrying thugs. It hits the
first one?.

And stops.

No *pop* of spell resistance, no arcing, nothing. The bolt just winks
out of existence.

Kiri?s lightning


----------



## alsih2o (May 7, 2003)

Grinning a toothy grin, the lizardman with the rest of the Defenders at their tactical best. I blame
our overly permissive society

 that is some bad craziness


----------



## energy_One (May 7, 2003)

Ugh... that makes me feel funny...

Sanity check?
______________________
energy_One's Story Hour: Where every time it's proven that writing ability is a hindrance to the constitution of a good Story Hour... you never know when to stop!


----------



## Number47 (May 7, 2003)

My own personal favorite:

Report this post to a grinning sculpture on a charred table.


----------



## Grim (May 7, 2003)

a little omminous...

Consider this my gratuitous plug for him; if you prefer to live.?

Poor Mara...

Mara the paladin, Sir Malachite the Hunter of the Horn,
acceptable to you?" Yes; she
will soon be houseless and beset by enemies, and will need My aid.

Hmm... I'm scared by this one... what is the "rod of security? some sort of dance?

3. "Does the rod of security. And in a narrow tunnel with no room to dodge or hide.


----------



## KidCthulhu (May 8, 2003)

Why do I feel like some one just edited a production of Hamlet into a Japanese anime film about tentacles and school girls in short skirts?  And then translated it back into English.

(Not that the Defenders are Shakespear, or that there's anything wrong with anime.)


----------



## barsoomcore (May 8, 2003)

KidCthulhu said:
			
		

> *(Not that the Defenders are Shakespear, or that there's anything wrong with anime.) *



Thereby implying that the Defenders are prone to wearing short skirts?


----------



## Piratecat (May 8, 2003)

Bizarre!

Here's my first post, Babelfished to French and then back to English.  

-------

The traders hurry along the stone ways slipping, slapping mosquitos and essuyant to run sweated with far from their faces. The stone manors make echo emptily, inhabited only by the servants whose Masters went some share bearable for the summer. The sailors and the workmen of perspiration of dock sing strange and melody songs while they discharge the trading vessels. 

It is Eversink in high summer. 

The defenders of the point of the day deserve a cut. They?ve had a hard spring and a summer, and for one period of several weeks they separate to work towards their own ends. Raevynn cannot travel, as the she?s stuck to do the work menial with the whim of somebody on the Council, but almost each one has freedom differently. TomTom creates the articles psionic in a meditation chamber/lab with the meridian line of Room, Nolin signs with its own guild of bard?s and interviews the adventurers who were in Underdark, CAT seeks and trains new potential members of the knights of the horn. In conclusion, when the Council lays out to turn over to the session and the matter of the reemerges of prison, the defenders have their pin of Daedalus Tellingstone of legal consultant the subject to the Council, and the negotiations sharp start. Will the end of CAT raise to have the prison itself? and if so, at which cost? 

At a meeting of strategy with Tellingstone, it demande?Are sure you don?t do you want bodyguards?? This question makes Velendo nervous, and it moulds a divination. will the following week, when and where people try to assassinate us or attack?? In does a vision it see the réponse?Look with the tops of roof if you prefer food? 

Huh. 

Thus they establish a plan. With invisible and flying TomTom and agar, Nolin will maintain an illusion complicated of all the defenders around him in two gondolas. While waiting, the remainder of the defenders will be covered with charm seeming, following in two gondolas more separate. The spirit bound, they hope to astonish the assassins before they are likely never to spout out their trap. A very nervous voyage to the house of the office of Tellingstone?s did not indicate anybody, and several voyages by the channels the day following the didn?t indicate all the observers one or the other. However, the morning following the group struck pay-dirtiness.


----------



## med stud (May 8, 2003)

"DISCLAMIER: I love my daughter very much. Especially when she falls
60?? I?ll tell you how much: 16d6, that?s how much!"


That guy really loves his daughter


----------



## drnuncheon (May 8, 2003)

My personal favorite: 

Up on deck, the man erupts into a
puddle of his head.


----------



## the Jester (May 12, 2003)

LOL!

That's pretty strange, I'm not sure what to think!  But I like it...


----------



## Ciaran (May 12, 2003)

This is great!

Here's my favorite:  "Unfortunately he hadn't memorized tongues, and he doesn't speak air-elemental, meaning he couldn't instruct the elementals to lift him out of his head."

- Eric


----------



## Number47 (May 16, 2003)

Just going to bump once


----------



## Fimmtiu (May 16, 2003)

*I don't need to hear about your "living wood"...*

*My favorites:*

Up on deck, the man erupts into a puddle of his head. He drops like a cleric or saint.

Malachite swings the glowing sword forward, and is rescuing the kobold. He screams, and spins to try to kidnap the good guys!

And to counter the argument that the Defenders are requesting assistance from the living wood of the Defenders to their chests: small, pink wiggling armor...

"Please help!" it pleads. "I think I'm dying! I don't suppose anyone would like to offer me a little warm, but balanced by a dank tunnel.

Unfortunately he hadn't memorized tongues, and he doesn't speak air-elemental, meaning he couldn't instruct the elementals to lift him out of his head.

"Hi there!" he says. "I understand that you can take innocents hostage and get away!"

The half-orc flies into a grey ooze or some such spell on the behalf of the Tree.

Grinning a toothy grin, the lizardman with the rest of the Defenders at their tactical best. I blame our overly permissive society.

I love my daughter very much. Especially when she falls 60?? I'll tell you how much: 16d6, that's how much!

I've learned two important things in my time. First, never tell them she was questioned for hours in a bottle sits on a ship.

*And of course, the two best lines in the whole post:*

Report this post to a grinning sculpture on a charred table.

Report this post to a wall, near several dead and floating corpses.


----------

